# Ammo materials (low carbon steel)



## Kaellum97 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi there I’m new to the hobby and I was wondering that are low carbon steel ball bearings what people are referring too when they say steel and if not then are they still okay to use when hunting?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can only tell ya I usually buy the cheapest steel ball bearings for a particular size I can get.

Right now I'm on a real 3/8" ammo binge as it is heavy enough for small game I would go after and light enough to carry a supply of ammo for a days outing. There is better ammo suited for hunting for sure and I have a supply of 7/16" and 1/2" for sure, but rarely use it, it is ammo in waiting. ----

For ammo that most of the time is a one shot deal for me, I don't care the hardness, absolute roundness or finish of the ball. I do at times shoot against a backstop to save ammo and work on form, but in general this is slingshot ammo that usually winds up in the wild blue yonder on the desert floor or in a pest chest.

------ And that's my story and I'm sticking to it ;- )

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

What @wll said . . . look up "steel ball slingshot ammo" in the size you want. Usually described as "carbon steel" or "utility grade carbon steel". Also usually is the cheapest grade. Should sell for around 1.5 to 2 cents per round if you buy in bulk (1000 rounds).


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> What @wll said . . . look up "steel ball slingshot ammo" in the size you want. Usually described as "carbon steel" or "utility grade carbon steel". Also usually is the cheapest grade. Should sell for around 1.5 to 2 cents per round if you buy in bulk (1000 rounds).


Yes, I have been buying it in quite large amounts and getting a good price but my days of buying steel ball ammo is really over as I just counted up last night what I have and I don't think I can use up what I have in my lifetime.

I had ordered lots years back and forgot about it, and now with a couple of recent orders .. well, enough is enough !! The size I have the most of by far is 3/8" as that size is fine for the type of stuff I would hunt 90+% of the time. It flies fast, works well in the elastic I like and is the right size that allows me to carry more ammo and does not weigh me down.

wll


----------

